# First Hands on nokia N97 | India



## the.kaushik (Jun 20, 2009)

Today i got my hands on the n97...Its a pre sale device which was showcased at a mall here.. Some 6 were displayed and you can actually take them on hand and use.

somewhere here ( *maps.google.co.in/maps?oe=utf-8&cl...latlng=12970100,77609943,15634574984075806773 )

Some core points:
1) Price told 35k
2) very very nice build.The sliding was so easy.Also the guy over there mistakenly dropped the phone very hard and nothing happened... almost from a height of 6ft. He was standing on a stage.
3) Camera and video is as expected. nothing special
4) Touch screen same as 5800. No multitouch. Should have been better. (Gave feedback). Also the touch screen was not that effective sometime. There were situation when i tried to slide to the next pic and it didn't worked and need to try several times.
5) Widgets are really cool.
6) The stylus hanging outside like a pencil actually scuks
7) Sound is pretty loud and i really mean it. 
8 ) Keybord was easy and the laptop like look is very comfortable.
9) Was told it charges through USB.
10) Has a lock key on the body
11) Very fast processing speed compared to 5800.. don't know the exact spec difference but it was faster
12) The look and feel as shown in website and ads looks so huge whereas the phone is small and cute.
13) Not able to review the COMPASS feature as there was no GPS signal in the mall.

At the end of the day it was not able to impress me nor my friends and am still hanging with my same phone. Nokia needs to come out something which is not there in the market.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice review..some pics plz


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 21, 2009)

Good to know that it can survive a 6ft drop .


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 21, 2009)

sushantvirdi said:


> Nice review..some pics plz



Thats the worst part.. as i dint planned and went i dint took my cam also.Also i was in a bit hurry. i got a leaflet just for me. if you guys want i can give a snapshot pic of it here


----------



## krates (Jun 21, 2009)

N97 is no just a smartphone filled with all features.. nothing special..

nice review did you tried some earphones with it ? how was the sq ?


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is my complete review on N97 *www.gnetiks.com/gblog/?p=846


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 21, 2009)

krates said:


> N97 is no just a smartphone filled with all features.. nothing special..
> 
> nice review did you tried some earphones with it ? how was the sq ?



Nops they dint have the box with them only the phone... anyways the headphone should be typical Nokia sterio which should be good. As told before i tried the speaker and really impressed


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 21, 2009)

gdatuk said:


> Here is my complete review on N97 *www.gnetiks.com/gblog/?p=846



Nice review. You know what i think if they would have shown some creativity on the touch screen part then this would have been a kick ass for all mobiles. But sad they dint did.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 22, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Nice review. You know what i think if they would have shown some creativity on the touch screen part then this would have been a kick ass for all mobiles. But sad they dint did.



thanks.. the design head had no answer to that question when i asked him the same. 

the mobile was announced an year ago and launched now and in one year.. there are many technological advances that they missed out in this mobile.. the entire mobile is outdated...


----------



## dharmil16 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good thankssssssss


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 23, 2009)

gdatuk said:


> thanks.. the design head had no answer to that question when i asked him the same.
> 
> the mobile was announced an year ago and launched now and in one year.. there are many technological advances that they missed out in this mobile.. the entire mobile is outdated...



Also i want to make this point for both 5800 and n97 that i liked the height of the screen but why the hell is the width so less... You know the problem comes when you start working on landscape. a bit more addition in the width would have been really great. I understand that increasing width may increase the overall width but that would have really make it comfortable for browsing


----------



## Power UP (Jun 23, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Also i want to make this point for both 5800 and n97 that i liked the height of the screen but why the hell is the width so less... You know the problem comes when you start working on landscape. a bit more addition in the width would have been really great. I understand that increasing width may increase the overall width but that would have really make it comfortable for browsing


Yup iphones' screen is more practical it seems.

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/12/nokia-97-vs-iphone-3g-blur.jpg

Is it me or does the iphones' screen looks bigger, both of them have reportedly 3.5inch screen. Maybe its just my eyes playing tricks


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes , n97 and iphone both have 3.5 inch screen . Iphone screen is shorter but have more width like 4:3 480x240 screen . N97 is a 16:9 640x360 aspect ratio screen more suitable for single handed operation . So the screen dimension was a careful decision by nokia to facilate single handed use. Its also great for viewing movies.
 its  very hard to use iphone single handed

although n97 screen have better spec but the glass cover really makes the iphone screen looks better.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 23, 2009)

if u guys are talking about the display quality and ruggedness, N97 tops iphone. But touchscreen technologywise, iphone will rule atleast for the next 2 years or so. Its capacitive touchscreen used at its best....

overall build quality N97 is superior and solid compared to any phones i have comeacross so far


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 23, 2009)

if u guys are talking about the display quality and ruggedness, N97 tops iphone. But touchscreen technologywise, iphone will rule atleast for the next 2 years or so. Its capacitive touchscreen used at its best....

overall build quality N97 is superior and solid compared to any phones i have comeacross so far


----------



## Power UP (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually the iphone's resolution is 320x480 which is 2:3 or 3:2 aspect ratio. This is somewhat between 4:3 and 16:9.
Now the iphone displays normal and widescreen videos nicely. You don't feel anything major amiss here. On the other hand displays which are more in length and less in width means you get good widescreen content but 4:3 content looks wasted much clearly.
The iphone's browsing also is complemented due to wider width. Now this alone without adding safari, capacitive multitouch and the great ui integration.

Now comes the part about compactness. See when i first tried out the iphone , i was very impressed with the ui. Every element felt well thought out and placed almost perfectly. With in minutes i was browsing the interface like an f1 racer single handedly. Almost everything felt a flick or swipe away. And mind you my fingers are of normal size. Heck even my mom felt totally comfortable with it 
On the other hand when i tried out 5800 i was using it more with two hands than one thanks to some ingenious ui elements.
Its like nokia was trying something good but didn't hit it properly.

Ofcourse one might get used to the 5800 type ui, but then again i have seen people who struggle even on the iphone's ui


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 24, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Actually the iphone's resolution is 320x480 which is 2:3 or 3:2 aspect ratio. This is somewhat between 4:3 and 16:9.
> Now the iphone displays normal and widescreen videos nicely. You don't feel anything major amiss here. On the other hand displays which are more in length and less in width means you get good widescreen content but 4:3 content looks wasted much clearly.
> The iphone's browsing also is complemented due to wider width. Now this alone without adding safari, capacitive multitouch and the great ui integration.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you brother. Though i dint wanted to compair both in this thread(So dint mentioned iphone anytime but somehow it creeps in  ) the interface for iphone is ver easy for even elder persons who usually have problems with phone. My dad still crumbles with his 2 yrs old nokia but can race through my iphone  Anyways if samsung and LG can make atleast similar display and touch screen like iphone why cant nokia... The symbian OS being so addictive and being away for it for almost 6 months is very hard. I was really expecting some kick ass feature in n97 so that i can again go back to symbian world but 
After getting addictive to this i-World(Apple) i want something better interface to go back so that i dont regret


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2009)

Used N97 today @ nokia priority .... Sliding mechanism kick ass ... easy to use qwerty keypad...

Not something special but still what it has it kick ass of X1  

i loved the phone


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

@ krates 

What price did they quote ? 
Btw , did they had live unit or dummy unit ?


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^ The shop had only dummy but the shop owner got the original live phone from somewhere.. The phone will take  3 more days to come to kanpur

But I used the live unit.. I loved the phone so much I can't tell .. Dual Led has became great... 

He quoted the price will be 35k he got it for 37k from somewhere


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^ The shop had only dummy but the shop owner got the original live phone from somewhere.. The phone will take  3 more days to come to kanpur

But I used the live unit.. I loved the phone so much I can't tell .. Dual Led has became great... 

He quoted the price will be 35k he got it for 37k from somewhere


----------



## talwar (Jun 26, 2009)

it's one personal preference when it comes to user interface.. both are very  different. One is Symbian and the other is Mac osx. Personally, I like the  Symbian interface much better. multitasking, personalization is easy. folks at  digit geek even feel the same.. that N97 display is much better
*www.digitgeek.com/nokia-n97-compared-with-iphone-xperia-x1-g1/


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 27, 2009)

bangalore priority shops quoted 33k to me


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 29, 2009)

i finally got my N97 today .. phew! and well i have lots of things to tell u abt it. guys.. do bounce all ur queries... etc .. if u have any.. i will be testing the device thoroughly... ** must say that i really  like the widgets that r packed into it. one widget i really like is Facebook  Widget


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/73382535122c45abbd5e650877e8685d.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/0e729b6291d2436fa7077b43bdee11cf.jpg



*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/0f90708c7380469992e15589f252359b.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/84f41f62d85248338121d9a2f6e7ebe5.jpg


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/38c379d5473942c18589157f02c89fd5.jpg
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/a8c70e8aa1804278a8ab56022f37d6f3.jpg


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/269b0bf586c54cea995c07a431ad15ff.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/1f5d185e0a5646c6ba9197cb0d077bf4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0955/c4a0fc411a054953ace46309571927f5.jpg
This Is Really Nice Mobile Facebook Widget Allow to Open And Online 24x7. with friends and colleagues. its show your complete profile with status message,friends, inbox, photos, wall and all updates...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GcEsMzfpPw


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats great dude... congrats.. the screen shots are amezing... let us know how is the battery backup because 24x7 requires good battery backup... show some pics also... did you got a mmc free?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 30, 2009)

I really impress with image quality when i am going out side am shooting some more pics and video for sharing N97 Camera Quality. here are some pics of my N97 .... it looks awesome ** captured by an basic camera so don't go for image quality.




*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/61384619a5b74c72942d6abbf509d973.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/6cc323a4f9ed43ec93883748133fb691.jpg
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/ed63d8ce8c9f4b9d9b8d3f986b89489a.jpg



*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/41e263c43ed947318a4e4616a9943629.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/26be1480240548e988a724dcf06573c0.jpg



*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/3f498278c59e42bf9de967157347d6f1.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/587b549b69634a7584dcffbe75a8a667.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/1ad88a29357e4108980dc15a0f1ecbfe.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/c08a015fe07b40078a1e286cfa7f69df.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/14d71969f39f4e13a4c525684e2f1b29.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/b6067937014444e6a258ea3b385854d9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0957/a8bec12c42c64528bc058fdc518a528b.jpg
*
Battery Backup* 
haven't tested the battery fully... overall its looks fine to me.. but i plan to  charge it fully tonight and have a day out with the beast tom ** so let's hope it  survives
*Free MMC Card*
there is no free mmc with the sales box
u can get it for arnd 2000...it may vary from dealer to dealer though
Cheers


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 30, 2009)

Great... please take some videos with the phone and share? Also is it charging through USB?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ who needs mmc (actually its microsd when you have 32Gb internal memory !) , fyi , 8gb micro is around 850 nowdays .


@ krazzzy , can you post some low light sample pics of n97 , like in a tube/cfl lit room ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 30, 2009)

@ Tamoghno
@ the.kaushik
Today i plan to  charge it fully tonight and have a day out with the Battery Reviews. And N97 is charging capability using USB Cable.
and I have Share Some Tube/CFL Light room Images Capturing today night.




Tamoghno said:


> ^^ who needs mmc (actually its microsd when you have 32Gb internal memory !) , fyi , 8gb micro is around 850 nowdays .
> 
> 
> @ krazzzy , can you post some low light sample pics of n97 , like in a tube/cfl lit room ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomorrow i saw a maps demo at my home calculating route from mayur vihar cross lane to captain gaur marg, lajpat nagar,Delhi on N97.
Here Are Some Screen Shot It Works Nice.....

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/b375bd851fa84f9e8f9daa03326ee242.jpg
Nokia Maps India
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/60b04a28d9e44bf39c4d0d17b5468bb6.jpg
Nokia Maps Delhi
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/74350e974c344c26a33cdc15c26ef083.jpg
Route Plan 
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/abd5ba60b4e349968e991df905702593.jpg
Show Route
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/114c63e2f06644f2a572d59a22123502.jpg
Route Define
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/728c770e3bac4c49b7de8e61f50b1dc2.jpg
Simulate For Demo Version
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/2bb6659036944d42ad4c9c00fee7299f.jpg
Simulation Starts
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/a37b802cd122434c9258b5984d84362b.jpg
Night Mode
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0960/da4a57cbd705496b832e041f1513730a.jpg
Maps Options But At This Time All options Not Working...

Impressive maps Application in N97 Also Diffenernt touch platform... and really good in N97.

Cheers


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 1, 2009)

Ya all option never works like "Traffic info". But overall nokia map is good and very perfect at least compared to Google map. Also did you tried the compass.. does the map rotates when you rotate your phone?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 2, 2009)

Nokia N97 Firmware Update available version 10.0.012 update into 11.0.021

-Widget UI improvement.
-Browser fixes to improve widgets stability.
-New version of Accueweather.
-Ovi store client now embedded in the core image


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0962/ea8eab3a809c481fa735bedfbfc93de2.jpg

Look This For Complete Feature Update Information
*mobonoid.com/2009/06/new-n97-v11-firmware-is-coming-tomorrow-changelog-is-already-here/


----------



## jasroy (Jul 2, 2009)

That link doesn't seem to be working, here it is again. Even I've just updated to the v11 fimrware. The device seems faster and more stable now. Its a must update. 

*mobonoid.com/2009/06/new-n97-v11-firmware-is-coming-tomorrow-changelog-is-already-here/



the.kaushik said:


> Today i got my hands on the n97...Its a pre sale device which was showcased at a mall here.. Some 6 were displayed and you can actually take them on hand and use.
> 
> 4) Touch screen same as 5800. No multitouch. Should have been better. (Gave feedback). Also the touch screen was not that effective sometime. There were situation when i tried to slide to the next pic and it didn't worked and need to try several times.



I disagree mate. The touchscreen on the N97 is way better. Its much more responsive and hardly needs much pressure in order to register an input. Sometimes if there is a poor quality screen guard then people face problems, but otherwise I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Firmware Update solve biggest problem and important changes. In the time I've spent with the N97, I've come across many of the bugs. I am looking forward to updating the firmware and really hope to see the performance improvements.
Here some changes that i get with firmware update.


PC does not detect N97 or USB charging connection not detected.


Home screen online/offline widget crash fix. Browser fixes to improve widgets stability.


Device performance deteriorates when lots of content in the device - especially photos


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 3, 2009)

jasroy said:


> That link doesn't seem to be working, here it is again. Even I've just updated to the v11 fimrware. The device seems faster and more stable now. Its a must update.
> 
> *mobonoid.com/2009/06/new-n97-v11-firmware-is-coming-tomorrow-changelog-is-already-here/
> 
> ...



May be. But when i was using gallery it was not swapping images easily.There was time when i need to swap my figures 2 to 3 times to successfully swap. Hopefully be fixed with the new update.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 6, 2009)

After Updating My Firmware On N97. i want to share facebook widget on This Phone Its  Really Nice Widget for mobile i want to share my personal experience on facebook  widget.

[youtube]PIGtZSfbTjI[/youtube]

Facebook widget do  everything from mobile, see wall, frends, photos, upload photos, inbok, status,  New feeds, Events.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice video (And commentary ) but ya the widget looks really good


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 7, 2009)

Would the buyers please be a little more open in quoting the price first along with the features and comments!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 8, 2009)

Tilting touch display, QWERTY keyboard and personalized home screen - a true mobile computer
Starts With Nokia N97 Screen Its 3.5 inch's. with auto rotation,
Home screen widgets - Its newly launched with nokia N97, you can add 5 widgets on home screen. widgets works with internet connection you cam watch news photos videos stock market info sports news, flight details and lots more important news and stuff, here you see some preloaded widgets in N97. 
1)Translator. 2)Flight Services. 3)World Clock. 4)Blog Spot. 5)Fitness Mirror. 6)
Zook-Widget. 7)Soccer Scores. 8)India Today Mobisy. 9)Rediffmoney. 10)News Hunt. 11)KrishCricket Challenge. 12)Darts. 13)NDTV Active. 14)Smart guard. 15)Brain Evolution. 16)Weather. 17)Book My Show. 18)CNBC Widget. 19)Galatta Magazine....

5Mp Camera with dual LED flash that is really nice camera i want to share some images captured by N97.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0980/e2375091d7f34e11bc500361e925d196.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0980/b356b892077c47b4b8aa02fd8b1a4511.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0980/54a7b8d122744392a648e0e508e968a5.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0980/fd724ae1aa254643b34de860261b3451.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0980/aa9764071a214a9ca4497ee259c2403e.jpg

So This is Nokia N97 Camera Quality....

Now We Move to N97 Music Its Really Nice when i feel music quality with 3.5mm jack and dual loudspeaker with stereo.

[youtube]DjSgL5vscls[/youtube]

Now I am Playing More With This Phone Let you inform more things about this phone.





hell_storm2006 said:


> Would the buyers please be a little more open in quoting the price first along with the features and comments!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 10, 2009)

guys i have found some cool widgets on ovi store, show you India Today widget its really nice for national news, celebs photos, fashion, astrology, business news and international news.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/e3c0390774914ce39604d08b6eb3f722.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/e2ec484062a944e8b144b123a9ee43d5.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/5159644d8999414ea41382b0262927e4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/384c3139c8cc49c09429bcec37bc727a.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/6ebc4a547ce8417593d58016c8d192bb.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/0c345169c19e46f9b56ce5cb39255100.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/4589ba70b13448f599d6bfa7e3dba2d1.jpg


this is really nice widget for indian customers, i need always breaking news need TV but now i have Nokia N97, with India Today Widget.
Also Here is a cool application running by nokia. support consumers to aware about widget and personalized all widgets in N97...

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/7e11e012f5414f59a436b1395d51cf8d.jpg

*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-n97/meet-the-widgets


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Retails over 1k£ in the uk. Besides i just hate touch screen phones now. Prefer simple candybar phones. I have used many phones, swivel slide flap and what not. But trust me nothing beats candybar design. I ditched all non candy phones because their slide or flap just gets loose. And touch screen is a big no no. Just my opinion am not against nokia but against nokia made touch screen phones because they're just going flop


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 14, 2009)

With the highly complicated slide out tilt design, many eyebrows were raised , whether Nokia would be able to do it right? Many said No, but again with the hardware reviews you must have read regarding Nokia N97, all rumors are proved totally wrong. The slide out design is rock solid and believe me, its just so convenient for using a phone. The more you use it, the more you get used to it and can not prevent yourself from praising it. Why not refresh yourself with Making of Nokia N97 video.

[youtube]kbdmVUShSUw[/youtube]

Its much better to have one proper viewing angle*,* rather than having many improper ones.The phone is just so comfortable to use, with your daily work, that it just become a part of your daily routine. And, having said that, while I am writing this review, two music albums are getting downloaded on my Nokia N97, and I can see the progress with just one touch. I don’t have to lift the phone, to see what’s happening. This is what a convenient viewing angle can do in your mobile phone experience. 




montsa007 said:


> Retails over 1k£ in the uk. Besides i just hate touch screen phones now. Prefer simple candybar phones. I have used many phones, swivel slide flap and what not. But trust me nothing beats candybar design. I ditched all non candy phones because their slide or flap just gets loose. And touch screen is a big no no. Just my opinion am not against nokia but against nokia made touch screen phones because they're just going flop


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 14, 2009)

ziha786 said:


> With the highly complicated slide out tilt design, many eyebrows were raised , whether Nokia would be able to do it right? Many said No, but again with the hardware reviews you must have read regarding Nokia N97, all rumors are proved totally wrong. The slide out design is rock solid and believe me, its just so convenient for using a phone. The more you use it, the more you get used to it and can not prevent yourself from praising it. Why not refresh yourself with Making of Nokia N97 video.
> 
> [youtube]kbdmVUShSUw[/youtube]
> 
> Its much better to have one proper viewing angle*,* rather than having many improper ones.The phone is just so comfortable to use, with your daily work, that it just become a part of your daily routine. And, having said that, while I am writing this review, two music albums are getting downloaded on my Nokia N97, and I can see the progress with just one touch. I don’t have to lift the phone, to see what’s happening. This is what a convenient viewing angle can do in your mobile phone experience.



Nice video and no doubt the slider mechanism is impressing.. 
offtopic:
Are you from Nokia or you copied this from some where?


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 21, 2009)

@the.kaushik
key kaushik, it was just a you tube embed **
i was trying out the accuweather widget, didn't think  initially it will interest me much.. but i changed my mind.. here are some  interesting features


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/290648fac43e4f8da3533af7e76570ba.jpg
Days View
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/cb31a7846e984ccea389bb998257e55b.jpg
Hours View
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/8b78a77f2f3645a7897967dab4ad722e.jpg
Night View
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/d150073ea7c34317850d459fac383678.jpg
Map View
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/4c1b604b2b3a4d54be2f37365e9db181.jpg
Graph View
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/abfd11bb788d41a49c14b95b82594ac2.jpg
Calender View

N97 its nice to show weather updated
9 days weather updates and nice hourly  weather update, also you can see map view, graph view, and calender view....


----------



## talwar (Jul 21, 2009)

when i was purchasing this phone salesman say's sir it has lots of widgets that's make your life easy and simpler, But what is widgets and how they work he also don't know. so i am so confused about widgets on N97, Then i go to nokia India website and see meet the widget section..... how i can understand what is widget and how a widget works.
Meet The Widgets


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2009)

Unless you have an unlimited connection, dont use the widgets. Many users have reported enormous internet bills owing to continuous use of widgets.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 21, 2009)

talwar said:


> when i was purchasing this phone salesman say's sir it has lots of widgets that's make your life easy and simpler, But what is widgets and how they work he also don't know. so i am so confused about widgets on N97, Then i go to nokia India website and see meet the widget section..... how i can understand what is widget and how a widget works.
> Meet The Widgets



Dude if you are asking what is widget then to keep the story short... Widget is application (Like mobile software) which requires an internet connection to run. If you see the n97 screen you will see lot of rectange applications for weathers and facebook and news etc.. Each of these are widget and requires a internet connection to work.. If you want to understand better i would suggest you to go tohttp://www.google.com/ig and add some widget to the site(Search for add stuff button). You will understand the concept
Cheers!


----------



## talwar (Jul 27, 2009)

@ the.kaushik
thanks for the info buddy.. it does give me a picture **


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

good going mate


----------



## kwimp (Aug 4, 2009)

I have personalise ringtones with photos, but my phone does not id the caller at all and sometimes uses the nokia default ringtone. I tried all the settings to correct this, maybe somebody can help me out.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 5, 2009)

@kwimp

hi dude...a common problem that ure facing m8 

As far as the caller id is concerned, it will TOTALLY depend upon ure network service provider...it is on their discretion that the service would work...

still u can check up ure called id settings by going to settings-->calling-->call-->Send my Caller ID-->choose set by network

Also, the reason why the fone sometimes uses the default tone is because probably u set the ringtone for a single profile like the General profile, so when u keep fone on silent or offline mode, the personalization also changes...

cheers!


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 5, 2009)

Guys, I would like to share some tips and tricks which might come in handy...probably u mite already noe em:

1. Make sure ure fone is running on GSM Mode and not DUAL mode...u can see this fact by going to settings-->connectivity-->network mode-->choose GSM
This will drastically increase ure battery life 

2. If u want a faster fone response, make sure ure log duration is set to 1 day...by default it would be 30 days...u can change the log settings by going to applications-->log-->options-->settings-->log duration-->1 day
The calls for a single day will ONLY BE stored and will get wiped the next day 

3. Also to ensure that the wifi is not sucking away the battery, make sure that it stays disconnected when u dont need it....u can check it by going to settings-->connectivity-->Wireless Lan-->disconnect lan
Usually widgets are the main culprits for unneeded connectivity.

4. Make sure packet data is set to whenever needed and NOT whenever available, u will find the same in connectivity options.

5. Also, in order to preserve ure fone memory, make sure ure msgs are being stored in the mass memory... U can do this by going to msgs-->options-->settings-->other-->memory in use-->mass memory

6. Keeping ure backlight to minimum when ure in need of battery is a GOOD IDEA coz more the contrast, more the battery consumption

7. Keep ure bluetooth switched off when u dont need it. It also consumes battery life.

8. Another thing that many people do not know is that the Web Browser always stores ure cookies, i.e the visited page history...MAKE SURE after u r done with web browsing, go to options-->clear privacy data-->select All

9. The most important fact now: Ure fone is a multitasking device, which means u can run many apps at a time BUT IT is imperitive to close the apps once ure done with them. If u just press the MENU key or the Red key, the app does not exit but merely goes to the background...make sure u exit the app by LONG PRESSING the menu key and then pressing <-- on ure qwerty.

Keep ure N97 snazzy, ull keep enjoying it 

Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Aug 5, 2009)

How to N97 Sync With Mac...Is there any help..


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 6, 2009)

here i want to share a good ovi video

[youtube]kn_kM3x_gMs[/youtube]


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 6, 2009)

Those who are even slightly thinking of going for this one or who already have this one, please read my post at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118164 and tell me if any of you are facing those problems. This phone can't even do calling (which is the most basic capability of any phone) properly. Then only we need to talk of other things.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

@deepakchan

hello there  Tried out the calling issue u had with the N97...it was a breeze...there was no problem whatsoever...if u want i can post screenshots of the whole process for everyone's sake 

Cheers!


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

HERE"S SOME VISUAL PROOF BUDDY 

For DEEPAKCHAN

Here u go buddy...screen shots as to how easy it was to divert my calls  to another number, take a look and learn 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/cc4bdb0ff3134679ac3909dc6f5286b9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/011be5df04c3486c9ebaffbcddce5bc4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/676fda4052ae4585b0ed5477f7896b52.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/0cd8b9b59ae2448ab688255516b2f2c9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/66fdc6c5493a486daa41617ac9b98d84.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/ec45b2487116424f99628a098bfb8226.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/34b568a4984c40b59c00285cfac3b199.jpg

After the request was accepted it said CALL DIVERTING ACTIVATED...

Deepak, trust me its a breeze, please update your firmware after doing a hard reset of ure N97...it will work like a charm...

Cheers!


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 7, 2009)

@sdmaverick

Did you try the incoming call issue. Have your keys and screen locked. Receive an incoming call. Slide to Answer. Call over. What happens? How much is the call summary? Didn't you have to manually drag to unlock so that it could show you the call summary (which is of no use since it shows only few seconds however long you talk) and allow it to lock itself again automatically?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@sdmaverick

Did you try the incoming call issue. Have your keys and screen locked. Receive an incoming call. Slide to Answer. Call over. What happens? How much is the call summary? Didn't you have to manually drag to unlock so that it could show you the call summary (which is of no use since it shows only few seconds however long you talk) and allow it to lock itself again automatically?


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there any one using N97 on BSNL/MTNL 3 G please share your experience. I want to use for it MTNL 3G. 

Please suggest me !!!


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

@deepak

no dude...no such probs that uve mentioned again....if u want i can post some screenshots again for ure sake  better yet probably a video after a week or so...

Cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 10, 2009)

I put my home wi-fi on the phone, it put it priority 1, then when I left the house the phone kept beeping and saying it couldn't find the network, Any suggestions?


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 11, 2009)

@Crazzy

go to settings-->connectivity and then make sure u r disconnected from ure wifi and also automatic scanning is switched off...also disable any widgets that might require update thru wifi when on the move...

cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks sdmaverick


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 12, 2009)

sdmaverick said:


> @deepak
> 
> no dude...no such probs that uve mentioned again....if u want i can post some screenshots again for ure sake  better yet probably a video after a week or so...
> 
> Cheers!


 
When I posted call divert problems on my orkut status, one of my friends scrapped me saying he has the exact same issue. So I am not alone, am I? What I am trying to say is, a phone (especially when I am paying >30k) should just work out of the box. Not running to the service center in a week's time. I've had a Blackberry storm, and an htc S710 before this, and I have never faced issues like these.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 13, 2009)

@Deepakchan

hi bro 

1."When I posted call divert problems on my orkut status, one of my friends scrapped me saying he has the exact same issue."

As i told u bro, the call divert is but obviously a network operator related issue...now as u could CLEARLY SEE, i was able to set it up...and i posted proof regarding the same...tell u wat...insert another sim of diff operator and try...if it works, then thats final proof...

2."So I am not alone, am I? What I am trying to say is, a phone (especially when I am paying >30k) should just work out of the box."

But obvious if the other guys operator doesnt support the same, he also wont be able to set the divert rite? 
And the fone does work out of the box 

3.Not running to the service center in a week's time. I've had a Blackberry storm, and an htc S710 before this, and I have never faced issues like these.

No need to run to a nokia care dude...uve got Nokia PC Suite with NSU...u can do it ureself....as i advises reflash ure firmware in case u facing a lotta problems...

PS: I have blackberry bold...its good...HTC is a big no no for me...sux!

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys lets get enclose with N vs E series, Nokia mobiles
here i want to know about the feature that you preferred most.... i like favorite contacts most on N97 home screen
[youtube]vhG9dRjRKA8[/youtube]

so share what you like in N or E series, nokia mobiles


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 14, 2009)

sdmaverick said:


> @Deepakchan
> 
> hi bro
> 
> 1.As i told u bro, the call divert is but obviously a network operator related issue...now as u could CLEARLY SEE, i was able to set it up...and i posted proof regarding the same...tell u wat...insert another sim of diff operator and try...if it works, then thats final proof...



When I click Activate, it shows me the options Voice mail or other number, when I click other number it just quits. If it was an operator issue, what should happen is, after I enter the other number, it should say Requesting.. and then say failed. Anyway, to prove you wrong, I tried with the same SIM on a Nokia N82 and it worked perfectly as it should. So IT IS THE PHONE PROBLEM. NOT THE NETWORK.



sdmaverick said:


> But obvious if the other guys operator doesnt support the same, he also wont be able to set the divert rite?
> And the fone does work out of the box



No it doesn't. Today I was just scrolling down the applications menu, and it just hung. I just felt like lowering my car window and chucking the phone out for some lorry to run over it.



sdmaverick said:


> No need to run to a nokia care dude...uve got Nokia PC Suite with NSU...u can do it ureself....as i advises reflash ure firmware in case u facing a lotta problems...



My whole issue is why should I even take the pain of doing all this. I've never bothered to update the firmware of my Storm or my htc.



sdmaverick said:


> PS: I have blackberry bold...its good...HTC is a big no no for me...sux!
> 
> Cheers!



I don't say htc rocks.. But definitely not sux.. It is loads better than this piece of expensive hardware that I bought which I should be sending to the recycling station at Nokia care.


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 18, 2009)

Finally i have downloaded the firmware version 12 and have installed it and i must say the phone is running much much faster than usual..there is basically a lag…and messaging opens up so quick its ridiculous..i also used the problematic photo browser (beta) that always used to drag and it moved very quickly and i was playing the music player at the same time..i must say i am very happy with the update so far didn’t notice any new features as of yet though but if anyone knows of any please post....


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 18, 2009)

ziha786 said:


> Finally i have downloaded the firmware version 12 and have installed it and i must say the phone is running much much faster than usual..there is basically a lag…and messaging opens up so quick its ridiculous..



When was firmware version 12 released?


----------



## kwimp (Aug 18, 2009)

i am looking for apps for securing data such as contacts, messaging etc... 
pls help


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 18, 2009)

today nokia hits this firmware update...



deepakchan said:


> When was firmware version 12 released?


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 19, 2009)

@deepakchan

deepak all n97 users are moving towards V12 now dude!! wat? r u sleeping or something??  IT IS COMMON KNOWLEDGE THAT THE STOCK V10 ISNT ALL THAT GOOD...thats why u have available updates of v11 and then v12 now...

If u stop criticising the FONE and actually do something about it ure issues might be addressed dude! Its difficult to believe that U PURCHASED THE FONE but cannot DO A SIMPLE SOFTWARE UPDATE...It is not Nokia's fault that the other brands u r talking about dont offer updates to their users...TOO BAD FOR U!

I would advise u something useful bro...Uve spent 30 odd grand on the fone...dont just let ure money get wasted...update and enjoy  In any case i've shown u the call divert takes place just fine...so ure call

Cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 19, 2009)

What are the changes you see with new firmware.....there is any change log for V12


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 25, 2009)

CHANGE LOG:

* Following cases have been corrected and/or improved
- Fix for browser cache consuming more than specified in C drive
- Battery indicator showing wrong status (2-3bars) when charging completes
- Firmware over the air (FOTA) setting correction
- User interaction to device while FOTA may cause need for user to power on/off
- Fix for calendar entry lost
- Fix for mail that may get duplicated
- Fix to resolve GPRS access point selection even if WLAN access point is available
- Fix to not to ask user to do new profile while there is already one available
- Fix to display messaging application correctly when theme effect is set to ON
- Fix for Ovi store client may not properly installed if user has a client already installed earlier version


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

try out the new apps from Ovi Store...just tried out a few freeware ones...

Timer Lite Touch (Free) is cool as a stopwatch app (need it for my exercise on the morning), also smartguard app is offered free for ovi mail users...

check this out! awesome : 

*www.emailwithease.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5150

Cheers!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I also noticed that Bluetooth has been corrected. In v10 and v11 I couldn’t copy any file to my phone using the bluetooth browser from Mac OS, it always displayed an incompatibility message; now I can after updated to v12. I guess an iSync plugin for N97 will be soon available because of this fix


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 28, 2009)

@ Ziha786
Now I have new Version On My N97 i was downloaded through OTA and its Working Fine....UI Is very fast and Facebook Apps Working Properly... Not showing everytime connect to internet problem. nokia doing good...


----------



## kwimp (Aug 28, 2009)

I found an interesting Apps Touch Guitar For My Mobile  Now i play Guitar in My mobile And Create An Playlist Manage Songs....
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/0b67087c2d2f4ac59a5fe09c0cd9c57b.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/1d7b5bd512134960ad2bed64f7b5d5df.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/3c4909ca615845798f5c31a508262587.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/ae1d655fb79846cb81d3b2162604082f.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/a7aa6721e37f408ebfae8c8a378056ec.jpg

Cool Apps Try in Your Phone And Play Guitar Any time Any where on the go.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 28, 2009)

@kwimp

awesome app bro  thumbs up for touch guitar!

also, do try some freeware games on ovi like tic tac toe, spin the bottle and speed tester...amazing!

cheers!


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 31, 2009)

i always play spin the bottle with my frends but problem is carrying bottle every where but now i have a good application on my phone called Spin the bottle

[youtube]91TzrDh_0fo[/youtube]

now i put my phone in the middle of our frends and play every time when i need.


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Sep 1, 2009)

*I Want some Change In Future N97...What you expect??*

l know N97 is a great phone . l love certain features but what would i most like to see from future updates to really improve the overall package.
   Firstly the most important thing is getting the RAM right. At the moment if i am running too many apps then the phone just gives up, often needing a restart. I know that the recent firmware update has improved this however I feel Nokia still has work left to do here.
  Secondly allow users to remove certain apps which are pre-installed on the phone. Surely as the owner of the handset it is my choice if I want this application taking up valuable memory space on my C: drive. Also it would be an improvement if all applications could be installed onto the mass memory rather than the C: drive like some such as quick office which eats up your memory.


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 2, 2009)

@Rahul

I must say that v12 on the 97 has brought in massive improvements in the fone making it more robust and snappier...as far as the memory out situation ure talking about...fortunately havent faced a similar issue even when i run the Web browser, music player, best handyman and smarlight together...so no problems on the RAM FRONT...

As far as removing some pre installed apps is concerned, why dont u hack ure device to take total control over the OS? I mean i could remove some stock apps from my N95 8gb...the N97 has the same folder system if u see thru x-plore...also do check out thesymbianblog.com for a post on "how to increase space in C: drive on the N97"

Cheers!


----------



## meryl (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, anyone know where I can get some cool themes for my N97? appreciate the help  Thnks!


----------



## georgerobinson (Sep 2, 2009)

@ Meryl
Download 80 Themes Pack For Nokia N97
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/fc3a9ff9fbef48848c0c7ac04f1411c8.jpg
_*
Click Here To Download 80 Themes For N97*_ 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/7f479ba679a14bfaa405e527e0c788d1.jpg


----------



## meryl (Sep 3, 2009)

thnx for the lovely themes george! really good


----------



## kwimp (Sep 3, 2009)

How To Play Ngage On N97 And share some ngage platform review on N97.


----------



## varunjain852 (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried to use Nokia maps and I got the message that the long awaited upgrades for the app were finally ready for download; but when I tried to download it and install it on my N97 I got the message that there wasn't enough memory available for the installation.
                    I tried to move everything possible from "Phone memory " to "mass storage" until there was basically nothing left , but still the space available in Phone Memory was not enough.
                    I looked everywhere for the option to install the updates on Mass Storage instead of Phone Memory, but this option is not available, because apparently maps and its updates must be on Phone Memory. is there anyone who can suggest a way around this problem?


----------



## meryl (Sep 4, 2009)

I am Playing Ngage on n97 its Nice to play with D-pad...and shooting with delete key...nice to perform i capture a video and want to share with you guy's.....Pls appriciate if you like....

[youtube]-zPtpg_rOYw[/youtube]


----------



## kwimp (Sep 11, 2009)

@meryl
Nice Video update and i tried this with the help of D-Pad....I heared about Firmware version the phone was rushed to the market with many firmware problems, but now with firmware v12 and the upcoming v20, its matured into a decent phone.
I had the N95, and I like the N97 twice as much.
The N95 felt plasticy and cheap, the N97 feels solid and quality.
The lens issue can be fixed by modding it yourself.


----------



## shivendershrma (Sep 18, 2009)

i heard something strange abt the n97 . apparently the exp on the white one is better than the black??

any one any clue abt this??


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Sep 18, 2009)

Apparently there's a new v20 firmware coming out for the N97 which is supposed to fix several problems, and bring a whole bunch of improvements like kinetic scrolling everywhere. I found a video *here* that you guys can check out to see it in action.


----------



## shaunmarl (Sep 18, 2009)

an early demo on v20 firmware upgrade on n97 by nokia blog 

[youtube]c_iajkv2YE8[/youtube]

the phone def looks much faster, especially kinetic scrolling looks neat 
the firmware shud be avlbl in october .. what;s floating arnd on blogs on change log is ..
kinetic scrolling 
Improved QWERTY typing experince with displaying alternative character when a key is pressed and held
New facelife Music player
Complete new widgets with CNN, MySpace, ESPN and etc.
Support VoIP
New version of Ovi Maps
Better memory handling with increased new memory allocation


----------



## shivendershrma (Sep 19, 2009)

looks quite neat  any idea if there is a price drop expected on n97?


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah guys! Kinetic Scrolling on the N97 is a much needed feature that nokia has added  Much faster and smoother scrolling like the iphone!!!

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 24, 2009)

May be when N97 mini launch then Nokia dropped the price of this handset.....




shivendershrma said:


> looks quite neat  any idea if there is a price drop expected on n97?


----------



## meryl (Sep 25, 2009)

guy's i just download some cool apps for N97 but that's are paid i need some good and free apps and games if any one knows pls share....


----------



## talwar (Sep 30, 2009)

@ meryl
which type of application are you looking???


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 1, 2009)

@meryl

U can get a lot of freebies at the ovi store 

www.store.ovi.com

cheers!


----------



## meryl (Oct 1, 2009)

@ sdmaverick
Thanks For Information i just download a nice game called checkers... Its Nice game looks like chess game here i want to share some images for more clearity...

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1243/8231037706184aeab6f7a988e0820dea.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1243/7894d0d786314383b3d16bef36ab6b28.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1243/5fb1413ac5654a58958ea94a3b3d4456.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1243/b9ea9af671684f1cafebfdd7373ab524.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1243/6cb86ab2b72a4561a601b88b2f462a6d.jpg


----------



## varunjain852 (Oct 3, 2009)

i am waiting for the next firmware upgrade. any idea when??


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 5, 2009)

v2 on the N97 is to be rolled out in October...so probably a few weeks to go...

Cheers!


----------



## talwar (Oct 5, 2009)

i am looking for some utility apps for S60 5th edition such as reminder apps. The current app that comes with N97 is very cumber some and not at all user frindly. let me know if anyone has suggestions??


----------



## ziha786 (Oct 5, 2009)

@ Talwar
 there is an application called Note On Phone - currently, it's on trial... so you can try it out to see if it satisfies you. the good thing abt this app is that it is customized for the phone UI, once you install it,it Runs in background and periodically shows the notes on your mobile phone display, when you click on it, it opens up in a widescreen format, you can add your note and set the reminder. its simple and easy and has widget support for n97 and 5800.and other s60 5th edition phones.

Download





talwar said:


> i am looking for some utility apps for S60 5th edition such as reminder apps. The current app that comes with N97 is very cumber some and not at all user frindly. let me know if anyone has suggestions??


----------



## talwar (Oct 6, 2009)

@ziha 
thanks this is really cool apps but its on trial.... can anyone send me crack version of this apps...


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 7, 2009)

@talwar

Dude, dont think talking about cracks is legit here


----------



## meryl (Oct 8, 2009)

how to make internet calls from mobiles i am using wifi.


----------



## kelly (Oct 9, 2009)

Use Skype to make cheap and easy internet call to any where in the world...make internet calls Im and Many more features to download beta version of skype ....


----------



## georgelucy (Oct 9, 2009)

heard that v2.0 firmware release is expected over the weekend.. will it launched  in india at the same time?


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 12, 2009)

@george

The v2.0 on the N97 isnt too long now...probably another 1-2 days & it should be available...though for certain product codes it might be launched a bit later...

cheers!


----------



## oval_man (Oct 12, 2009)

what r the advantages of n97 over samsung omnia hd?

any one tried to compare?


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Oct 19, 2009)

see the comparison of N97 vs Samsung Omnia HD

Nokia N97 Vs Samsung Omnia HD


oval_man said:


> what r the advantages of n97 over samsung omnia hd?
> 
> any one tried to compare?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Oct 20, 2009)

Samsung Omnia HD goes head to head with the might N97.  This comparison means a lot more mainly because most feature the same operating system -- Symbian V5. It’s not often when Samsung ventures into the Symbian world -- especially since it has always been Nokia’s realm. But the way Samsung looks at it - if you can’t beat them,  join them. The Omnia HD does excel over the N97 in some areas. For instance it has an 8mp camera with face detection. The N97 has a 5mp camera with a Carl Zeiss lens.The Samnsung i8910 HD smartphone also features a slighter larger 3.7″ screen and tv-out with HD capabilities. The N97 has standard tv-out and a 3.5″ screen. Both have the same resolution.

Samsung does not have a keypad. Many find this a huge problem, especially with the N97 offering a beautiful qwerty keyboard. The N97 also wins in the storage capacity department with a whopping 32gb built in.

Now check out this comparison specs chart of these 2 models:

Samsung Omnia HD Features 
Nokia N97 Features


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 21, 2009)

@follower of krazzy
Thanks For nice comparison between samsung omina vs nokis N97....
now ready to play for win nokia 5800 xpressmusic....5130 xpressmusic,and Sennieser headset....just give some simple question's answer's and chance to win exciting prices every week....
[FONT=&quot]*www.trackathon.in?rfr=thinkdigit[/FONT]


----------



## talwar (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Pawan khanna
M ready to play this game but facing some registration issue...it says create account to play next level when i click on that fill all form and submit then nothing is working just refresh the page and my registration is not completed every time....


----------



## rohitsharan (Oct 21, 2009)

@ sdmaverick 
All of the features on my N97 are pretty nice, but at first: IT'S A PHONE!

The reception of the N97 is terrible! may be version 20 solve this problem....otherwise i'll return this phone...




sdmaverick said:


> v2 on the N97 is to be rolled out in October...so probably a few weeks to go...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 26, 2009)

@rohinsharan

Hi mate! how r u doing? 

Repection problems on the N97???  well thats the first tym I am hearing such a problem...the recpetion in my N97 running v12 is pretty good...I am on airtel...as such i think reception DEPENDS on the service provider rite? So maybe u have a connection with reception issues  Do let me noe of any probs in ure N97...

Here is a trick to increase battery life 

Go to settings-->network-->GSM


----------



## shahbose (Oct 26, 2009)

@sdmaverick
Hey frend i am using nokia N97 and i face these problems with my phone so do you have any idea how to reduce these problem from my phone
-Contacts inaccessible – “Memory Full Error”.  no other applications were active at the time of the  error.
 -Phonebook error upon selecting contacts in the messaging application.
-Audio Delay upon receiving a call. No Sound upon connection of  incoming call. Especially when picked up quickly.


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 27, 2009)

Firmware updates. 

That is why I will not buy a S60 phone at release. They generally have good hardware, and potentially good firmware, but its almost always on non-E series devices incredibly buggy on release.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2009)

people over the world have reported signal reception issues with n97..not a new one.. its actually among the list of many issues this phone has.. not worth ..and this magical ver 20 update is still not out.  not many owners are happy with this phone .. someone above compared it to omnia hd and said n97 have beautiful keypad.. I personally think its pathetic ..keys are so small ..go and have look at touch pro2 keypad..I will take omnia hd anyday over this ..


----------



## red dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

is nokia n 97 mini available in india?if yes ,how much does it cost?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Omnia hd? The satio is the biggest thing now.


----------



## ziha786 (Oct 28, 2009)

Firmware 2.0 has been released for the Nokia N97 and includes a number of new features. Steve Litchfield has covered the bulk of the changes here.




A reworked memory mapping model – this means that applications use the (relatively) limited RAM much more efficiently and you should rarely see any memory errors. Note that the available ‘Free RAM’ after booting is now a lot less (around 47MB), but don’t take this raw number too literally – apps apparently use less RAM than before
Kinetic scrolling in the User Interface in all lists and larger-than-screen views
The keyboard driver has been enhanced so that a long press on any key brings up its associated ‘function’ symbol (or number)
Music player shows album art more reliably, plus extra MP3 ID3 information
Half a dozen new social media and services widgets have been added by default
Camera still and video improvements
Improvements to stereo speaker volume
Offline mode for homescreen widgets (shown below)
Ovi Maps 3 is now included (shown below, saving 7MB of your C disk, compared to the current situation)
Ovi Store client now integrated (saving more space) (Ovi Contacts also not in the final distribution as expected)
More responsive touchscreen driver (so fewer ‘missed taps’) and the usual minor bug fixes across the board
Improvements to Sync system (hopefully paving the way for more reliable syncing with, among others, iSync on the Mac)

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1335/75dbeae5a6064bc599ee9d697a619f0b.jpg

 The feature that stands out the most however is the Kinetic scrolling implemented throughout the UI, making the N97 feel like a completely new phone. This is especially handy in the Music Player. With the added speed and smoothness, this updates breathes much needed life in the N97, making it even more pleasant to use.


Here i want to share a video on kinetic scrolling
[youtube]zezUBlBq7fc[/youtube]





yogi7272 said:


> people over the world have reported signal reception issues with n97..not a new one.. its actually among the list of many issues this phone has.. not worth ..and this magical ver 20 update is still not out.  not many owners are happy with this phone .. someone above compared it to omnia hd and said n97 have beautiful keypad.. I personally think its pathetic ..keys are so small ..go and have look at touch pro2 keypad..I will take omnia hd anyday over this ..


----------



## georgerobinson (Oct 29, 2009)

@ ziha
Thanks For Information i like some changes:-
Kinetic Scrolling is Very improved But not like iphone....
New music player (alphabet screen shows when you scrolling the music)...
UI Improved (touch is batter with the help of this version)...
Slide unlocking system is pretty nice...and updated ovi store....

If i see more changes then sure i'll share with you guy's...


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 29, 2009)

@yogi

time to wake up dude  V2.0 is in the house!

Secondly, no more call hanging or signal issues in the new firmware, I have personally tried it out so i know how stable it is now...

Regarding the keyboard of the N97, do USE the device instead of READING UP on the internet ya....

Cheers!


----------



## georgelucy (Oct 30, 2009)

@ sdmaverick
Cool firmware dude...i love the kinetic scrolling...


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 30, 2009)

I got new firmware but some changes can't seen like
Ngage client
widgets
ovi contacts????


----------



## georgelucy (Nov 2, 2009)

nice music search(alphabetic search)...


----------



## ziha786 (Nov 4, 2009)

i tried to Copy/paste via the qwerty shift key works great in certain parts of the interface, but is absent from the Facebook widget and S60 Web. Would it be possible to ever have copy/paste throughout all apps on the N97?


----------



## georgelucy (Nov 6, 2009)

@ziha786
thanks for information...the copy/paste option is really nice...and helpfull..


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting update and also like new opera browser version 10...feel like pc browser.


----------



## kelly (Nov 12, 2009)

N97 smartphone firmware to version 2.0. You can see improved scrolling, which lets users flick through interfaces, Ovi Maps 3.1, Nokia email, Ovi Contacts and Ovi Store. Memory and battery performance have been improved, along with image and video stability.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Nov 12, 2009)

I ws downloading some songs yesterday wd my new nokia N97.. bt it stopped working aftr download of few songs.
n cn u plz tel hw to delete junk from phone memory??
cn it b done wdout removing any of the applications from phone??


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 17, 2009)

@hardeep

Hi howre u doing m8 

A little clarity, were u downloading music off the web or the Music Store??

Also, for cleaning up junk, install a software called X-Plore from lonelycatgames...browse to C: and delete the following to gain back space:

1. Cache - In root folder and System folder
2. Dmgr in system folder
3. Temp folder in system folder

Hope that helps...

Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Nov 26, 2009)

Kinetic scrolling is really interesting in v20...now my fone is flying like anything.. but the frst and last issue is camera lens..when i go to service center they ask me to leave  your fone in the center for a month....and i can't leave my fone 4 a month...is the any other solution for solving this problem.


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 27, 2009)

@kelly

What!  Thats way too much tym...i visited a Nokia Care here in New Delhi and they addressed the issue in about 2 hrs! 

Cheers!


----------



## GERMZ (Nov 30, 2009)

the new firmware is really cool...luv the scrolling bit and the hanging issues have been addressed, had to reset the fone atleast once in a day n was realli bugging...

and i also got the camera issue checked up at nokia care, but they did it quite fast...why ures taking tym?


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Dec 1, 2009)

Same problem is with me but now i got N97 mini already have firmware v20....Also when i was update my firmware on N97..i just use this video as suggestion video???
[youtube]rIE1fR2Evnc[/youtube]




GERMZ said:


> the new firmware is really cool...luv the scrolling bit and the hanging issues have been addressed, had to reset the fone atleast once in a day n was realli bugging...
> 
> and i also got the camera issue checked up at nokia care, but they did it quite fast...why ures taking tym?


----------



## GERMZ (Dec 2, 2009)

@james

  Nice video thanks for update i purchased mini? its coming with preloaded V20 and i think mini is faster and better than the n97?


----------



## pawankhanna (Dec 16, 2009)

I found some issues after updating firmware v20
auto restart
network problem
hang while restart...
pls help...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 10, 2010)

i wana buy n97. I heard it hv hanging problems. Is that true?
Tell me other cons 4 n97. Do reply asap.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

firstly u should go for N97mini and not original n97

most of the N97 problems were sorted in N97mini


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 10, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> i wana buy n97. I heard it hv hanging problems. Is that true?
> Tell me other cons 4 n97. Do reply asap.



I have an N97 and I would even pay you not to go for it. I can understand if it hangs now and then. Almost all the phones do at a certain frequency. But not able to accept an incoming call? That's really irritating. I would suggest if you have the budget for an N97, go for the Motorola Milestone. You will not regret one bit of it.


----------



## sughreev (Jun 11, 2010)

I updated my N97 to v21.0.045 today and it’s like a brand new phone!  Improved Image and Video stability and it looks like the Music player  has been improved too. Scrolling is a lot smoother too now
*zomgitscj.com/nokia-n97-gets-a-firmware-update-to-v21-0-045-and-21-2-045/


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

deepakchan said:


> I have an N97 and I would even pay you not to go for it. I can understand if it hangs now and then. Almost all the phones do at a certain frequency. But not able to accept an incoming call? That's really irritating. I would suggest if you have the budget for an N97, go for the Motorola Milestone. You will not regret one bit of it.



thnx deepak 4 ur reply. U knw i reviewd n97 alot on web. U and web còmments d same way. I will not go 4 it.
As am a typical nokia cooler (fan) so tell me abt n97 mini. I dnt wana c6 due 2 lower built quality.


----------



## talwar (Jun 16, 2010)

sughreev said:


> I updated my N97 to v21.0.045 today and it’s like a brand new phone!  Improved Image and Video stability and it looks like the Music player  has been improved too. Scrolling is a lot smoother too now
> *zomgitscj.com/nokia-n97-gets-a-firmware-update-to-v21-0-045-and-21-2-045/



Got the new firmware on my N97. Love that it has Ovi Maps with Free  Navigation now!


----------



## tovishal2001 (Jun 16, 2010)

@talwar,

hey, you said you got new firmware on N97.

So, you are still using N97??

So N97 works? ...why people are giving so bad comments about it?

I am asking this because I am looking for a mobile with -

 - QWERTY.
 - Touchscreen.
 - Enough internal storage.
 - Good music experience.
 - Good Internet browsing(I don't like Nokia5800 bcoz screen is smaller than N97).
 - Should be able to send, receive, read sms, calls while browsing.

And, only N97 fits that picture. And, I don't care about the price because if I get above requirements.

Guys, please suggest me if there is something better than N97 at 23K(current N97 price).

Thanks a lot.

Also, I have one more question to those who have used QWERTY on N97 - Is a QWERTY based device more enjoyable and efficient than full-screen based QWERTY device like Nokia X6? I mean, in terms of the real feel. I do a lot of typing being a programmer and I am not really comfortable with purely touchscreen type devices like X6.

Though only thing I miss in N97 is, a full-screen virtual QWERTY keyboard.

Thanks again.


----------

